# SKY TV via internet



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Does anyone have experience of using a Now TV box and VPN router to receive Sky TV and live BBC&ITV streamed through the internet on a pay as you go basis without a contract in Spain. If so how pleased are you with the service? I ask as I am considering this option.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

emlyn said:


> Does anyone have experience of using a Now TV box and VPN router to receive Sky TV and live BBC&ITV streamed through the internet on a pay as you go basis without a contract in Spain. If so how pleased are you with the service? I ask as I am considering this option.


We have a MAG 250 box and use a subscription service that is user renewable. You need a stable internet service with a minimum 7-10 MBPS Download and 1-3 MBPS upload speeds.

We have used TV Online - White Label IPTV - WLIPTV - Free Trial IPTV which costs 19.95€ per 30 days with no minimum contract. This has a cache of movies on demand, all the sky channels including sports and movies, all the UK main channels and the usual, normally, free to air satellite channels. You do not get UK regional variations or red button service.

We now use a service hosted by a local company, https://tvtech.sharepoint.com/Documents/UK & Euro 2018.pdf

This costs 80€ per 3 months with no minimum contract and gives regional Uk variations and a limited red button service. It also has a huge cache of movies on demand with very recent additions.

The quality is very good with little or no buffering if your internet is good. There is an odd glitch or two as this is rebroadcast but these glitches are few and far between.

Although these systems are unavailable in UK, if you take your MAG box back to UK you can continue to use the systems.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I hook up a computer via HDMI. I watch Sky Go through Internet explorer and also itv hub etc. I also use the all4 and bt sport apps on windows 10. To get all these to work I use a DNS called unotelly. Dead easy to setup. As long as you have a username and password for the apps (I use relatives) then they work perfectly with no monthly subs to pay.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

emlyn said:


> Does anyone have experience of using a Now TV box and VPN router to receive Sky TV and live BBC&ITV streamed through the internet on a pay as you go basis without a contract in Spain. If so how pleased are you with the service? I ask as I am considering this option.


Hola 

If memory serves, the Now TV box contract was changed significantly and most people had to swap away from it. 

I use an Android IPTV streaming box which works on 4Mbs download easily. Using the Wookie Wizard build I can stream Sky TV and get the usual BBC / ITV programs as well as Freeview. 

In addition I can get TV from all over the world, boxed sets and films. 

Apart from the cost of the box there is nothing else to pay. 

Davexf


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for your replies.
I have a stable internet service via landline which seems as good as what I have in the UK,however I don’t know what the MBPS download/upload speeds are. I regret I am not technologically gifted .
I found out about the Now TV box through contacting Sky, they said it only requires 2MG download speed to work.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If memory serves, the Now TV box contract was changed significantly and most people had to swap away from it.
> 
> ...


I used to have a electric satellite dish many moons ago that could track all the satellites available. It became a bit of a faff though trawling for new access codes every month. I now use a hosted IPTV service to get top quality service with no faff, everything on a remote control with an electronic programme guide. Also if and when something goes awry I have someone who I can call to get it put right.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

I currently have a satellite dish approximately 2 feet in diameter which provides BBC 1,2,ITV 1,channel 4,more 4 and some other channel I haven’t been able to identify.
I am keen to have catch up TV,and the facility to access various films.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

emlyn said:


> I currently have a satellite dish approximately 2 feet in diameter which provides BBC 1,2,ITV 1,channel 4,more 4 and some other channel I haven’t been able to identify.
> I am keen to have catch up TV,and the facility to access various films.


You can get all that from a subscription service as described in my previous reply, although you will receive this service through a set top box via the internet not via your satellite unless you have a pucker sky contract.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Sky Now TV will work in Spain.
You cannot load a VPN / Smart DNS service onto the box to hide that you are in Spain.
You will have to load it onto a router, ideally a separate router connected to your main router, and connect the Now TV box to that router.
Once connected, you have access to BBC iPlayer, ITV Hub, all4, and My5 all without any subscription.

But then you also have the option to add Sky pay channels via subscription.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

emlyn said:


> I currently have a satellite dish approximately 2 feet in diameter which provides BBC 1,2,ITV 1,channel 4,more 4 and some other channel I haven’t been able to identify.
> I am keen to have catch up TV,and the facility to access various films.


If you are using a Sky+HD box, then for recording and catch up via satellite then you will need a Sky subscription.
And then you can run a smartdns service on your Sky+HD box to access the on demand content.
Content will depend on your subscription level..ie you will need to subscribe to Sky Movies for their movie catalogue.
On Sky boxes the content is downloaded onto the box before it allows you to watch...so it can be a while before your content is ready to watch.

(the smart dns service hides the fact that you are not accessing the content from within the uk)

If you are using the latest Humax Freesat HD, or Freesat+HD box, and want to access the catch up service, then you will need to run a smart dns service on a separate router and connect your Freesat box to that router.

And on Freesat you now have the option for some "paid" services that offer some more content...

On Freesat, the content is not saved, but streamed directly to your box, so no waiting.

(This has to be the latest Humax Freesat boxes as older Freesat boxes are no longer supported by the catch up services)

If you are not using a Sky box or a Freesat box, then you will not be able to access the catch up service via your satellite dish.

Or you can use a paid IPTV service using a MAG IPTV box, that has access to live and catch up and a "on demand" movie service...without the need for a smart dns service since all the content comes via a "third party" and not direct from the broadcasters.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for the information,given me lots to consider.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

use this to check you internet download/upload speed. https://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&rct=...eedtest.net/&usg=AOvVaw0szRo_9l-4_h8tA3oKB8NJ Also a DNS is better than a VPN, VPN encrypt the information and this slows down your speed, DNS doesn't encrypt.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I bring my Fire stick over to Spain when we are over there. We have movistar via a 3g modem as we can't get a phone line, the phone plugs into the modem. When I try and watch bbc iPlayer or Amazon Prime I can't with a message saying due to geographical reasons. We can watch a few for abroad prime shows but very limited. We also get a bit buffering or a circle which freezes the picture as it spins. We are supposed to get 19mb but very rarely and on busy times it can be less than 2mb. What is the simple solution in simple terms, please, anybody? I am also a sky customer in the UK but again their app won't work in Spain.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Roy C said:


> I bring my Fire stick over to Spain when we are over there. We have movistar via a 3g modem as we can't get a phone line, the phone plugs into the modem. When I try and watch bbc iPlayer or Amazon Prime I can't with a message saying due to geographical reasons. We can watch a few for abroad prime shows but very limited. We also get a bit buffering or a circle which freezes the picture as it spins. We are supposed to get 19mb but very rarely and on busy times it can be less than 2mb. What is the simple solution in simple terms, please, anybody? I am also a sky customer in the UK but again their app won't work in Spain.


The answer to your "geographical reason" has already been given.
To access the UK content via internet, you will need to run a smartdns service on your device, or on another router, to "hide" the fact that you are not in the UK.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks, how do I do that?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Roy C said:


> Thanks, how do I do that?


Subscribe to a smart dns service, and follow their guides.

eg
https://www.smartydns.com/support/smart-dns-amazon-fire-tv-stick/


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for that sat...................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We pay €30 a month for a package that includes all BBC and ITV channels, the complete Sky package, sports, movies, the lot, BT Sport, Bein, Polsat, Netflix, catch up tv, boxed sets, radio, youtube ..
Price includes free same day call- out if needed. 
We had been paying over €100 a month for Sky plus a €120 annual 'management fee'.
Carefree inexpensive tv at last.
Roy, I think the guy who owns the company services your area.


----------

